# Update on standardbred Ben - worst fears?



## Lakesidelil (23 November 2009)

Following on from my posts about the Standardbred horse called Ben in this section.

My Vet came out today to chip my foals and put the scanner over Ben.................or whoever he is.

He has two chips inserted, one of which is in the lower third of the neck.

Last owners still caliming they cannot find passport, but only had him four months.

I've called Pet ID, but neither chip is registered to them.  Any ideas anyone?


----------



## MHOL (23 November 2009)

Have you tried entering the micro chip numbers into NED Online?


----------



## Lakesidelil (23 November 2009)

I've entered both chips onto the NED database and nothing comes up.

I really don't know what to do now as he could have up to three passports.  The previous owners said they were given a 'standard Defra passport' for him, but now can't find it.  They said there wasn't a chip number on there, but of course now I have no idea what to believe.

The chips are UK chips.  Anyone have any idea on what else I can do please?


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 November 2009)

Go and try a search on NED.


----------



## Lakesidelil (23 November 2009)

See post above Poohbear59 - already done.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (23 November 2009)

try getting in touch with the registrations office, STAGBI, Forest Inn, New Radnor, Powys- 01544-350246 or email stagbi@btinternet.com- they are the standardbred and trotting horse ass.of Gt.Britain and Ireland about your fears/worries and about the chips. if he is chipped by the ass. then his stagbi passport should have been returned when he changed hands. good luck-


----------



## Bosworth (23 November 2009)

go back to your vet and ask them to let you have the telephone numbers of all companies who provide chips - I know Bayer do. They should be able to let you have the phone numbers and you can then ring around with the number and find out who's it is. pet Id should be able to tell you whose it is if it is not one of theirs.


----------



## Lakesidelil (23 November 2009)

Salimali - I've just spoken to Brian at STAGBI and sent over the chip details...............................fingers crossed!

I've also managed to gain further information on a previous owner and have spoken to her today.  She was really helpful and told me that Ben came from the other side of the Peak District, but has no other owner details which is a shame.


----------



## fatpiggy (24 November 2009)

Goes to show what a waste of time microchips are - if no-one can identify the animal why bother???  Lakeside, which side of the Peak District are you on then?  I'd still be thinking about Ben being originally from the gypsies. There are lots of semi-settled ones around Greater Manchester who are into trotters.


----------



## T_K (24 November 2009)

Try every chip register in europe - as they don't transfer info annoyingly.
Here is the dutch register www.chipnummer.nl , can't help with any others though.


----------



## T_K (24 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Last owners still caliming they cannot find passport, but only had him four months.


[/ QUOTE ]

Do the old owners realise they have broken the law? Report them to your local animal health authority and let them know you have - it might rejig their memory!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 November 2009)

noone has said yet that the chips cannot be recognised. lakeside is waiting to hear back from STAGBI- maybe she has now!


----------



## Alibear (24 November 2009)

Makes you really shake your head doesn't it.

Apparently either first or last few number of a chip correlate to what brand it is. 
There was a website which had several of them listed but I can't find it now.
I'll keep looking.


----------



## T_K (24 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Makes you really shake your head doesn't it.

Apparently either first or last few number of a chip correlate to what brand it is. 
There was a website which had several of them listed but I can't find it now.
I'll keep looking. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you could be right - in Holland the first 5(I think) numbers correspond to the breed society who issued them.


----------



## Lakesidelil (24 November 2009)

I have to say that I feel the whole system is a real letdown and as said above it just goes to show that perhaps our horses aren't as traceable with chips and passports as everyone thinks!

I'm trying to now find the manufacturer of the two chips.  Then they should be able to supply details of who those batch of chips were sold to.  Then I'm hoping that once it's traced to a Vet I can try and actually find more out, but unsure how a vet will react due to Data Protection.

I left a message with the DEFRA passport team and not one person has come back to me.  I've managed to find a previous owner to the girls I got him off and it's been confirmed that Ben has a Horse Passport Agency passport, but she knew nothing about the chips and they were not listed on the passport.  I wonder how many passports he may have?  I'm hoping STAGBI will come back to me soon to let me know if they have anything regsitered with one or both of those chips.

Fatpiggy - I'm in Warwickshire.  I brought Ben from Kidderminster.  Before that I've managed to establish he was from the Peak District area with another lady who bought him off the track.

It's a little disheartening to say the least!


----------



## Lakesidelil (24 November 2009)

Ok, both the chips were manufactured and regsitered by IdentiChip.  They also hold details against one of the chips, but of course cannot give out that information.  The second chip is also theirs, but unregistered.

I guess my only way of finding out more is to send in written details to Identichip and ask if they will pass on my details to the last recorded owner.  I also want to find out which Vet the unregistered chip was sold too and why it was implanted and not registered.  Trouble is I doubt I'm going to get anywhere with this....................I'm hoping someone from DEFRA will get involved.


----------



## Lakesidelil (24 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
did you get him from a dealer in kidderminster, lakeside? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, not that I thought, but I did google the mobile numbers and found lots of adds to say the least!

I do have details of where he came from and if anyone would like them then I can say by PM I guess.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 November 2009)

if you have the actual chip numbers then pester STAGBI until you get some sort of answer- only way to get anywhere these days! why the problem anyway? if its cos you have no relevant passport then get in touch with the passport folk, explain briefly your prob. and say you want a new revised one. they'll have to oblige surely- as it is, you're going round like a headless chicken whilst poor old Ben is at present an nonentity!!


----------



## Lakesidelil (24 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 if you have the actual chip numbers then pester STAGBI until you get some sort of answer- only way to get anywhere these days! why the problem anyway? if its cos you have no relevant passport then get in touch with the passport folk, explain briefly your prob. and say you want a new revised one. they'll have to oblige surely- as it is, you're going round like a headless chicken whilst poor old Ben is at present an nonentity!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

The problem is that poor Ben could be stolen - who knows?  It also looks like he may have more than one passport out there which is illegal.  It's only his chip that is registered with Identi Chip and not a passport.

Ben is my top priority and so too is the fact that some poor person could be missing their very much loved horse.

I feel the system is a bit of a mockery to say the least - don't you?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 November 2009)

i fully agree with you, dont get me wrong- but, you are doing your best to sort it. are you saying then that its only identichip that can recognise this wretched chip? have you chased up STAGBI? yes, the system is a mockery as such and i prefer freezemarking anyway. thats not the issue here i know- i have no more suggestions but will continue to poke about and see what comes up for you. in the meantime, if you are worried he may be stolen why not get in touch with tifhe relevant folk who deal with and advertise "stolen" animals? if nothing crops up then dont fret- he cou8ld be genuine.


----------



## Lakesidelil (24 November 2009)

I only spoke to Brian at STAGBI yesterday afternoon so i would hope he'll come back to me today.  If not then I'll re chase.

Ben well may be genuine and I really hope he is as he just seems to be passed around, but I think in this case I have to make people listen.  Why was the animal chipped twice and why does he have more than one passport.  It really does just go to show how unsafe the system really is and afterall we're the ones paying for it all.....................horse tax is next and the whole passport system can't even be policed yet!


----------



## Cuffey (24 November 2009)

If you put either Trotter or Standardbred into search on Stolen Horse Register no descriptions fit Ben
http://www.stolenhorseregister.com/


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 November 2009)

the lady in Kidderminster who had his original passport and had to hand it back and apply for new one, this could have been the trotting ass. passport that i mentioned before. they are property of STAGBI and once a horse comes out of racing they have to be returned. i would think this woman is your best bet if you know who she is?? horse tax--- dont go there! that makes me doubly mad!!!! i trust you will hang on to Ben after all this mess- poor boy- if only he could talk!!


----------



## Lakesidelil (24 November 2009)

The lady in Kidderminster didn't have the original passport.  She'd had a new passport for him which had no chips regsitered to it.  It must have been the person who sold him from the track who did this and of course I have no idea who that is.  Ben seems to have gone through at least another four owners after the track as far as I can make out.
I had a good chat with Brian at STAGBI and he said the horses passport would have been for life and wouldn't have to be handed back - all so confusing!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 November 2009)

well, thye precise words on our trotters stagbi passport says"this documentation remains the property of STAGBI, and must be returned to STAGBI for amendmentwhen the horseis either castrated, ownership changes or horse dies or is destroyed." surely Brian had details of this micro!!!( you do have the numbers i assume?) also, registered standard breds have lifetime ID. numberswhich is also on the front of the passport. i've been searching the welsh and border counties racing archives, to no avail- all seems hopeless at present. i suggest you enjoy him in the meantime!! Brian didn't seem too helpful either!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 November 2009)

doesn' your lady from Kiddy know who she bought Ben from then? thinking about it- the answers to all this lie with her i reckon-


----------



## Lakesidelil (24 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
doesn' your lady from Kiddy know who she bought Ben from then? thinking about it- the answers to all this lie with her i reckon- 

[/ QUOTE ]

Afraid not.  The girls I bought him off managed to come up with the ladies number that they bought him off so I'm still stuck with everyone that owned him in Kidderminster.  The previous owner to the girls was really very helpful, but had no details of the lady in the Peak District which is a real shame.  The old owner I spoke to yesterday had said that the lady from the Peak District had delivered Ben and forgotten his passport (story of my life) and would forward it on.  The chasing went on for the passport for around six months and then the new owner gave up and got him a new passport.  Ben was then sold seven weeks ago to the two girls in Kidderminster along with his tack and passport.  Now they say they've lost it and they've only had him seven weeks.  Maybe Ben may hold the record for the horse with the most passports!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (24 November 2009)

poor you- i have no more ideas, i know there is trotting in Kiddy, but feel i can do no more- i will keep it in the back of my mind though as i find this myself most annoying and someone is not being totally truthful with this passport thing. could beBen has no passports bar his original racing one- have you considered that one?


----------



## Amymay (25 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The old owner I spoke to yesterday had said that the lady from the Peak District had delivered Ben and forgotten his passport (story of my life) and would forward it on. The chasing went on for the passport for around six months and then the new owner gave up and got him a new passport  

[/ QUOTE ] 

So do you now have the number for the lady in the Peak District so that you can contact her??


.


----------



## chaps89 (25 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Well the only other bit of information I've managed to gain is that the owner I've just collected from bought this horse four months ago from a lady who kept him just off the Bridgenorth Road

[/ QUOTE ]

Pulled this up from your last post, hope that's ok 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Is this the lady you've spoken to who said he came from the Peak District? Just wondering if it's worth a visit seeing as you know where he was from, see if anyone else on the yard might be able to shed some light?

Could perhaps be worth contacting local trotting yards- (to the peak district if that's where he seemed to have come from) Tho it's a while since he'll have last raced, the trotting circuit is quite small (in comparison to other disciplines and barring the gyspsy side of things) and it's possible some-one might remember him? 
The Pikehall Annual harness race is in the Peaks, maybe if you can contact some-one who is involved in the event, they may be able to help? (http://www.pikehallharnessracing.co.uk/index.asp)

Either way tho I hope you can get things sorted either by locating the person who put the chip in, or a previous owner coming up with a passport, and that Ben settles in his new home.


----------



## Lakesidelil (25 November 2009)

No I still have no contact details for the owner in the Peak District, just the last two owners from Kidderminster.

I have written to DEFRA today (Jim Fitzpatrick) and explained the situation.  I've asked for their help in tracing this through................and of course made my feelings clear about how we al have to pay for chips, passports and maybe tax so it's the least they can do.  I have a read receipt from my email so await a response now.

Not ten minutes ago received a text from the lady I had Ben from and she's come up with the passport she had.  I beleive this is the passport that previous owner to her had done.  So that leaves another passport out there somewhere and maybe a third.


----------



## SusieT (25 November 2009)

The vet/Defra should be able to tell you at least what country the chip originates in?


----------



## Lakesidelil (25 November 2009)

The chips are both Identi Chip and are UK


----------

